# Mini Grainfather



## Daydreamer (8/8/18)

Now that I have a few AG brews under my belt I'm finally happy with my miniture grainfather clone. I have re-circulation and PID temperature control for mashing, and power limiting so that I can get a nice rolling boil rather than a volcanic one.

I started with a Grainfather water sparge heater with a 2250kW element (240V) which has a capacity of 18L which I will primarily use for 11L batch size AG brews. I could probably do larger batches if I wanted to as there is room for another 2-3L above the "max fill" line. I would be limited by my malt pipe size more than anything.

The mash pipe is 12L stainless pot from The Warehouse with slots cut in the bottom and stainless bolts for legs. I have a removable handle to lift it out for sparging.

I'm using a 12V solar hot water pump for re-circulation with a bazooka screen on the suction side.

Temperature control is via a REX C100 PID controller with SSR. I have a SSVR and potentiometer in series with the SSR to limit power to the heating element.


----------

